# Our first eggs!



## newbiechic (Mar 20, 2013)

Last night I went to close the door on the chicken coop for the night. For some reason I decided to check the egg box. Suprise there was an egg! Our oldest chickens ( Barred Rocks) are only 16 weeks so I wasn't expecting any eggs. There was another one this morning! Yippee! I was so excited I had dreams all night that revolved around eggs!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

It's so fun it's when you least expect it! Ha


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Oh I love that! Funny that I read this today.. Yesterday I got my first chocolate egg! 17 weeks!


----------

